# The first time I was legitimately afraid (as a female driver) - what would you do



## BloNoUber (Jul 5, 2016)

A few weeks ago I had a weird one - Three people enter the car, two students (male and female) and one male mid-thirties. All of them are talking about murdering each other while masturbating. The students got out first. Then I dropped the older man home to his wife and three daughters. He had me drop him off down the street. Looked me in the eye and asked if I had ever been afraid of being raped. In itself, not a creepy question, but the way he said it I got all the heebie jeebies. Tipped $10.

Last night I got him again. Didn't recognize him at first. He was super drunk and said he didn't know his house address. Whatevs, maybe he had just moved. He said he would direct me. Then he said he remembered me, he felt attached to me, he wanted my number to specifically request me, I was the only 'hot' driver he'd ever had. Eww. He basically made me drive in circles and asked me multiple times to pull over and 'service' him or how much I charge for 'services'.

Even after we eventually got to his house, he wouldn't get out. I basically had to beg him. It was so awkward and I was actually afraid. Plus my odometer had just hit 66600 so hey there all evil things in the universe. He gave me $20 and left. I drove away like a getaway car. Left a feedback asking to not be paired with him again. Luckily his aimless driving all came in at a 3x surge, but still it was terrifying.

What would you do? I've been driving 4 months without any issues. I don't want pepper spray because I've heard that in a car it's too enclosed and can actually get you also. I'm not really strong and not at all intimidating. I only drive nights because I have a day job and because I figure that if I'm going to depreciate my car, it would be best to get the most out of it. Also it's only for 2 more months until I move (out of the country so I won't be driving) so I'm not going to quit especially before Halloween and New Years.

Below is the ridiculous ride he sent me on. Removed street names for privacy.


----------



## agtg (Jun 8, 2016)

You should have contacted Uber the first time and requested never to get that pervert. Really, you probably should have contacted the police. That comment at the end of the first ride is not even really thinly veiled threat. After their conversation, I would consider that an open threat. Knowing he asked for youa second time shows intent. I would now contact Uber and the police for your own safety. Even if they do nothing, at least the police will have his name, probably have a talk with him, and if he's that demented he will at least leave you alone for fear of being caught and move on to someone else.

In fact, you're probably not the first driver he's done this to.


----------



## BloNoUber (Jul 5, 2016)

agtg said:


> You should have contacted Uber the first time and requested never to get that pervert. Really, you probably should have contacted the police. That comment at the end of the first ride is not even really thinly veiled threat. After their conversation, I would consider that an open threat. Knowing he asked for youa second time shows intent. I would now contact Uber and the police for your own safety. Even if they do nothing, at least the police will have his name, probably have a talk with him, and if he's that demented he will at least leave you alone for fear of being caught and move on to someone else.
> 
> In fact, you're probably not the first driver he's done this to.


I didn't know if I could do that since the ride was in the girl's name. I didn't want her rating etc to be affected by him.

Will take the remaining bits of your advice. Thanks!!


----------



## agtg (Jun 8, 2016)

BloNoUber said:


> I didn't know if I could do that since the ride was in the girl's name. I didn't want her rating etc to be affected by him.
> 
> Will take the remaining bits of your advice. Thanks!!


Never continue a fare without the account holder. Uber can track the rides via their GPS and if they want to they can scam you out of the fare later.

Also, when you say students were they college age or high school?


----------



## agtg (Jun 8, 2016)

Wait, though, if it was in the girl's name, how did he request you again?


----------



## yojimboguy (Mar 2, 2016)

Don't beg someone to get out of your car. Make it very clear. *The ride is over. He has to get out NOW. If he doesn't you will call the police.
*
If he starts to argue, don't discuss it. Just get on the phone and dial 911.


----------



## DocT (Jul 16, 2015)

BloNoUber Please get a dashcam, even if it's a cheap one. Also, I hope you also reported to Uber that he asked for extra services.

Next time a pax doesn't want to exit your car, dismount your phone and get 911 ready in hand. It's better to have the phone BT hooked to the car speakers as well, so if you DO dial 911, the 911 operator can be heard in the car and the operator will also be able to hear anything the pax says.


----------



## agtg (Jun 8, 2016)

You can get the Autoguard background recorder app for $2.99. First download the free Autoguard app and select the longest recording time. Then get the background app. It's really simple to use.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

What I start doing if the accoi t holder leaves and wants me to continue with second drop off, of course have them change destination in app but also have the account holder text you authorizing their friend to continue to additional destination. That way you have proof that that's what they wanted.


----------



## agtg (Jun 8, 2016)

steveK2016 said:


> What I start doing if the accoi t holder leaves and wants me to continue with second drop off, of course have them change destination in app but also have the account holder text you authorizing their friend to continue to additional destination. That way you have proof that that's what they wanted.


Ok, but that's against Uber's TOS and that means you are no longer operating under their insurance. We know Uber doesn't care if drivers operate outside of the TOS. That let's them off the hook for liability. I'm not willing to do that.


----------



## dirtylee (Sep 2, 2015)

Cute girls get more tips & vastly more harrasment. Lay off driving that late at night.


----------



## yojimboguy (Mar 2, 2016)

agtg said:


> Ok, but that's against Uber's TOS and that means you are no longer operating under their insurance. We know Uber doesn't care if drivers operate outside of the TOS. That let's them off the hook for liability. I'm not willing to do that.


That's not correct. Account holders can schedule rides for non-account holders, and it doesn't matter if they take the ride or not.


----------



## agtg (Jun 8, 2016)

yojimboguy said:


> That's not correct. Account holders can schedule rides for non-account holders, and it doesn't matter if they take the ride or not.


Says who? Do you have the terms from the TOS that state this?


----------



## CvilleUber (Aug 29, 2016)

BloNoUber said:


> He said he would direct me.


I would have ended the ride right there, before it started... I explain that the rider must enter the address so my ass is covered. They could argue you went the wrong way, never picked you up, etc.

Also - your safety is most important, if you don't feel safe, don't take the rider. If the rider won't leave *your* car, call the police as recommended above - it's not public property.


----------



## BloNoUber (Jul 5, 2016)

agtg said:


> Wait, though, if it was in the girl's name, how did he request you again?


Fluke occurance I guess.



agtg said:


> Never continue a fare without the account holder. Uber can track the rides via their GPS and if they want to they can scam you out of the fare later.
> 
> Also, when you say students were they college age or high school?


College.


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

dirtylee said:


> Cute girls get more tips & vastly more harrasment. Lay off driving that late at night.


Bingo. Also cancel the trip if you ever see the guy again. To drive him ever again could cost you your life.


----------



## agtg (Jun 8, 2016)

BloNoUber said:


> Fluke occurance I guess.
> 
> College.


That's interesting. He must have asked the girl to get your information. That sounds like a real creepy bunch. I would notify the police about all three of them.


----------



## agtg (Jun 8, 2016)

BloNoUber said:


> College.


Professor Creep and his two little underlings.


----------



## WBdriving (Jul 28, 2016)

Get a dash cam and pepper spray, you don't have to use it inside the car, if the guy comes after you in the front seat you'll have it to protect yourself once outside the car! This is about you protecting your well being don't think about the account holders feelings. You felt threaten and you need to protect you!!!


----------



## yojimboguy (Mar 2, 2016)

agtg said:


> Says who? Do you have the terms from the TOS that state this?


Says Uber. If you have the rider app, you can read it yourself, under
Help
A Guide to Uber
Policies
"Can I request rides for friends?" --
*You can use your app to request a ride for someone else. Enter your friend's pickup location and destination.

Once the ride request has been accepted, it's helpful to contact the driver and confirm your friend's details. ...

Please note that it's not possible to request more than one ride at a time. When you request a ride for a friend, you'll need to wait until that trip ends before requesting a new ride for yourself or anyone else.*


----------



## agtg (Jun 8, 2016)

yojimboguy said:


> Says Uber. If you have the rider app, you can read it yourself, under
> Help
> A Guide to Uber
> Policies
> ...


Ok, but is it in the TOS for drivers? I can totally see Uber talking out of both sides of their mouth on this and will only believe it's allowed in the driver's TOS.

As it is, we already know many "friends" scam drivers with this routine.


----------



## agtg (Jun 8, 2016)

WBdriving said:


> Get a dash cam and pepper spray, you don't have to use it inside the car, if the guy comes after you in the front seat you'll have it to protect yourself once outside the car! This is about you protecting your well being don't think about the account holders feelings. You felt threaten and you need to protect you!!!


Avoidance and evasion are the most effective tactic for frontline defense.


----------



## zordac (Aug 2, 2016)

BloNoUber said:


> Then I dropped the older man home to his wife and three daughters.


How did you know he had three daughters? If it were me I would give the info of what he did to his wife or one of his three daughters.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

BloNoUber said:


> A few weeks ago I had a weird one - Three people enter the car, two students (male and female) and one male mid-thirties. All of them are talking about murdering each other while masturbating. The students got out first. Then I dropped the older man home to his wife and three daughters. He had me drop him off down the street. Looked me in the eye and asked if I had ever been afraid of being raped. In itself, not a creepy question, but the way he said it I got all the heebie jeebies. Tipped $10.
> 
> Last night I got him again. Didn't recognize him at first. He was super drunk and said he didn't know his house address. Whatevs, maybe he had just moved. He said he would direct me. Then he said he remembered me, he felt attached to me, he wanted my number to specifically request me, I was the only 'hot' driver he'd ever had. Eww. He basically made me drive in circles and asked me multiple times to pull over and 'service' him or how much I charge for 'services'.
> 
> ...


Even people you rate low and asked not to be paired with again can end up in your car with other riders on their account.
I have had it happen.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

agtg said:


> That's interesting. He must have asked the girl to get your information. That sounds like a real creepy bunch. I would notify the police about all three of them.


Best thing to do here.
They can't arrest him. But he will be on their radar. If any unsolved murder or sex offense occurs, they should look at him.


----------



## BloNoUber (Jul 5, 2016)

zordac said:


> How did you know he had three daughters? If it were me I would give the info of what he did to his wife or one of his three daughters.


He told me he has three daughters ages 10, 7, and 3. You'd think he would be more respectful of females since he lives in a house with 4 and trying to raise 3.


----------



## ÜberWitch (Oct 18, 2016)

Girl, that's awful and I totally feel for you as I'm a female driver also. It's easy for everyone to say to end the ride etc, etc but these kind of things happen so fast and at times it's hard to think on your toes. Plus being female and all.

Personally, I think you did an excellent job considering the creepiness factor and you potentially (with how u handled the situation) diffused a dangerous situation.

Obvs u know this dude, where he lives etc and know never to pick his arse up again.


----------



## uberfraud (Sep 22, 2016)

Go to Amazon.com and get yourself a stun gun device. Use only as a last resort, usually 911 on speaker phone would be ideal from what I read on these forums. But yeah, if I was in your shoes I'd have to take the rest of the week off. That was super creepy.


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

agtg said:


> Ok, but that's against Uber's TOS and that means you are no longer operating under their insurance. We know Uber doesn't care if drivers operate outside of the TOS. That let's them off the hook for liability. I'm not willing to do that.


It is not! People can order rides for other people. Letting someone send use the account is what is prohibited. I've done 100s of rides that were ordered by someone else. Never had an issue.


----------



## circle1 (Sep 17, 2016)

agtg said:


> Ok, but is it in the TOS for drivers? I can totally see Uber talking out of both sides of their mouth on this and will only believe it's allowed in the driver's TOS.
> 
> As it is, we already know many "friends" scam drivers with this routine.


Oh, I see, agtg was right . . . you have to end the trip and start a new one.
"*Please note that it's not possible to request more than one ride at a time. When you request a ride for a friend, you'll need to wait until that trip ends before requesting a new ride for yourself or anyone else."*


----------



## circle1 (Sep 17, 2016)

BloNoUber said:


> He told me he has three daughters ages 10, 7, and 3. You'd think he would be more respectful of females since he lives in a house with 4 and trying to raise 3.


 That's some Twin Peaks shit right there!


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

BloNoUber said:


> He told me he has three daughters ages 10, 7, and 3. You'd think he would be more respectful of females since he lives in a house with 4 and trying to raise 3.


You'd think huh... add a little alcohol and guys are pigs. Hell, most of us are before alcohol is added. If you brush off his comments, in his mind you like what he's saying. You need to cut that shit off right away. It will escalate quickly if you don't.

If there is a next time, and I hope there is not, ask him if how he'd feel if someone offered to pay one of his daughters for "services" ...

You need to be more assertive. Polite but stern the 1st time. "Please stop, that is inappropriate and I do not like it."
2nd time less polite more stern.
"I do not like to be talked to like that, STOP IT NOW!"

3rd time end the ride, and tell them to exit the vehicle,. "This ride is over get out of my car." Dial 911 and be ready to press send.

Also, any thing you use as a weapon you run the risk of have it taken from you and it being used against you. So keep that in mind.

Most people are okay, as I'm sure you know. Just cut off the sexual talk right away. Do it in a polite but serious tone and most guys will stop right away.

The ones that do not, most likely won't no matter what.


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

circle1 said:


> Oh, I see, agtg was right . . . you have to end the trip and start a new one.
> "*Please note that it's not possible to request more than one ride at a time. When you request a ride for a friend, you'll need to wait until that trip ends before requesting a new ride for yourself or anyone else."*


What this means is, there can not be two rides going simultaneously from one account. If Bob and Joe goes out and Bob orders a ride for joe. Bob cannot order a ride for himself until Joe's ride is completed.


----------



## agtg (Jun 8, 2016)

circle1 said:


> Oh, I see, agtg was right . . . you have to end the trip and start a new one.
> "*Please note that it's not possible to request more than one ride at a time. When you request a ride for a friend, you'll need to wait until that trip ends before requesting a new ride for yourself or anyone else."*


thanks for digging that up.


----------



## agtg (Jun 8, 2016)

wk1102 said:


> What this means is, there can not be two rides going simultaneously from one account. If Bob and Joe goes out and Bob orders a ride for joe. Bob cannot order a ride for himself until Joe's ride is completed.


Yes, but that is often how people want to try and get tbeir friends home. happened to me last week, in fact. i actually waited until the friend signed herself up for uber and she pinged me herself.

but it also speaks to liability. anytime a driver steps out of the tos they won't be covered by the uber insurance.


----------



## twerkyo.....UBERRRRR (Oct 13, 2015)

BloNoUber said:


> He told me he has three daughters ages 10, 7, and 3. You'd think he would be more respectful of females since he lives in a house with 4 and trying to raise 3.


Go get a few guys that are your friends, and go out this piece of shit to his wife. He is scum


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

agtg said:


> Yes, but that is often how people want to try and get tbeir friends home. happened to me last week, in fact. i actually waited until the friend signed herself up for uber and she pinged me herself.
> 
> but it also speaks to liability. anytime a driver steps out of the tos they won't be covered by the uber insurance.


Again, it is* NOT *against the terms of service as clearly stated.

You can, pick up a rider who has had their ride ordered by someone else. I've done hundreds of rides in this fashion. It's practically a daily occurrence. There is nothing wrong with doing so. You can also pick up a group of four, drop the account holder first and the other three at different locations, this is *not *against the terms of service.

If you do not feel comfortable doing it, dont. Just stop spreading misinformation.


----------



## SunnySonya (Oct 18, 2016)

BloNoUber said:


> A few weeks ago I had a weird one - Three people enter the car, two students (male and female) and one male mid-thirties. All of them are talking about murdering each other while masturbating. The students got out first. Then I dropped the older man home to his wife and three daughters. He had me drop him off down the street. Looked me in the eye and asked if I had ever been afraid of being raped. In itself, not a creepy question, but the way he said it I got all the heebie jeebies. Tipped $10.
> 
> Last night I got him again. Didn't recognize him at first. He was super drunk and said he didn't know his house address. Whatevs, maybe he had just moved. He said he would direct me. Then he said he remembered me, he felt attached to me, he wanted my number to specifically request me, I was the only 'hot' driver he'd ever had. Eww. He basically made me drive in circles and asked me multiple times to pull over and 'service' him or how much I charge for 'services'.
> 
> ...


I would have asked not to be paired with him after the first incident. 
The very first time someone won't get out of my car, I will drive to the police station and have him escorted out. 
As a female driver, I've worried about this type of thing.....but I think I've significantly cut down my risk by not driving the night time drunks


----------



## JimS (Aug 18, 2015)

Well, you can't be blocked from someone if they didn't use their account to hail you. If the two girls used the account, got out, and he was left, there's no way to know who he is. He probably used his own account next, so it wouldn't have mattered.


----------



## SunnySonya (Oct 18, 2016)

JimS said:


> Well, you can't be blocked from someone if they didn't use their account to hail you. If the two girls used the account, got out, and he was left, there's no way to know who he is. He probably used his own account next, so it wouldn't have mattered.


In that case, when I showed up and saw it was him....I'd keep on driving, leaving him standing there. 
I'd deal with the bad rating and the cancelled ride.


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

SunnySonya said:


> In that case, when I showed up and saw it was him....I'd keep on driving, leaving him standing there.
> I'd deal with the bad rating and the cancelled ride.


He cant rate her if she doesnt start the ride. The mistake was letting someone in her car who she is creeped out by.


----------



## Billys Bones (Oct 2, 2016)

Get the pepper spray. They have pepper spray gel also to help you not get yourself. If I need it the PAX will have his face and eyes soaked; I'm not worried about some back spray and I always have water to clean myself. Also not worried about needing to clean the car interior after.


----------



## NorCalPhil (Aug 19, 2016)

I have all the police stations in SF saved as favorites in Waze. I use a bluetooth earpiece so passengers can't hear the nav. I haven't had to, but I have no shame driving to a police station and ending the trip there. 

IMO pepper spray in a confined space, gel or not, is a bad idea, as are most other weapons if the passengers are in the rear seat. Find a busy street, stop the car with flashers on, pull the key and get out. You can do this pretty quickly. Call for help. Put distance between you and the passenger. In other words, overreact defensively.


----------



## Billys Bones (Oct 2, 2016)

NorCalPhil said:


> I have all the police stations in SF saved as favorites in Waze. I use a bluetooth earpiece so passengers can't hear the nav. I haven't had to, but I have no shame driving to a police station and ending the trip there.
> 
> IMO pepper spray in a confined space, gel or not, is a bad idea, as are most other weapons if the passengers are in the rear seat. Find a busy street, stop the car with flashers on, pull the key and get out. You can do this pretty quickly. Call for help. Put distance between you and the passenger. In other words, overreact defensively.


I'm shooting the pepper spray into the confined space after I'm already out; leaving quickly with my phone and keys, calling 911 and possibly yelling loudly.


----------



## Stan07 (Oct 10, 2016)

You are a good looking girl so it will happen again. That's the human nature. Guys will try, even harder when they drunk.. Same logic, applies here too.. already 3 pages..

Advice: Be less attractive, beanies & oversize geek glasses would help. Dashcam, spray, tease, 911 on a speed dial.


----------



## NorCalPhil (Aug 19, 2016)

Billys Bones said:


> I'm shooting the pepper spray into the confined space after I'm already out; leaving quickly with my phone and keys, calling 911 and possibly yelling loudly.


From what I understand clean-up of pepper spray is not trivial. It is made up of a few different parts - oil, pepper dust, and dye. Some of the dyes are permanent, others react to UV light, etc, and each part can require specialty cleanup. If I'm out of the car with keys and phone, I'm not assaulting my car with overspray.


----------



## BloNoUber (Jul 5, 2016)

Shangsta said:


> He cant rate her if she doesnt start the ride. The mistake was letting someone in her car who she is creeped out by.


I didn't know it was the same guy for the first 5ish minutes.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

BloNoUber said:


> I didn't know it was the same guy for the first 5ish minutes.


So after reading all the responses here, what would you have done different, if anything?


----------



## newbiewpb (Jul 5, 2016)

BloNoUber said:


> A few weeks ago I had a weird one - Three people enter the car, two students (male and female) and one male mid-thirties. All of them are talking about murdering each other while masturbating. The students got out first. Then I dropped the older man home to his wife and three daughters. He had me drop him off down the street. Looked me in the eye and asked if I had ever been afraid of being raped. In itself, not a creepy question, but the way he said it I got all the heebie jeebies. Tipped $10.
> 
> Last night I got him again. Didn't recognize him at first. He was super drunk and said he didn't know his house address. Whatevs, maybe he had just moved. He said he would direct me. Then he said he remembered me, he felt attached to me, he wanted my number to specifically request me, I was the only 'hot' driver he'd ever had. Eww. He basically made me drive in circles and asked me multiple times to pull over and 'service' him or how much I charge for 'services'.
> 
> ...


i call bullshit
im a female and have had disgusting creeps ride why th h are you picking this person up again after they mention rape 
what the blank i cant believe this 
why didnt you call the cops 
you are lying 
sorry


----------



## newbiewpb (Jul 5, 2016)

agtg said:


> That's interesting. He must have asked the girl to get your information. That sounds like a real creepy bunch. I would notify the police about all three of them.


she is lying no woman driver would not call the cops this is a tottal bs story oh and then i picked up the same guy really the one who was talking rape
bull s ...it


----------



## newbiewpb (Jul 5, 2016)

dirtylee said:


> Cute girls get more tips & vastly more harrasment. Lay off driving that late at night.


she is clearly lying guys 
you all are really nice 
i as a female drive 9pm to 5am night
a couple guys asks for my number 
but thats too be expected when there drunk
anyone who had a man talk all that shit and imply they were going to rape and this girl didnt at least call the cops she is full of it 
im disgusted 
storytime is for you tube not up
guys i give you alot of respect but come on now


----------



## agtg (Jun 8, 2016)

why would she lie?


----------



## agtg (Jun 8, 2016)

newbiewpb said:


> she is clearly lying guys
> you all are really nice
> i as a female drive 9pm to 5am night
> a couple guys asks for my number
> ...


I think you need to stick around and read what drivers are experiencing regularly. It appears you are overgeneralizing your personal experience.


----------



## crazy916 (Jul 6, 2016)

Stan07 said:


> You are a good looking girl so it will happen again. That's the human nature. Guys will try, even harder when they drunk.. Same logic, applies here too.. already 3 pages..
> 
> Advice: Be less attractive, beanies & oversize geek glasses would help. Dashcam, spray, tease, 911 on a speed dial.


Beanies and oversized geek glasses. Now we are talking.


----------



## newbiewpb (Jul 5, 2016)

agtg said:


> I think you need to stick around and read what drivers are experiencing regularly. It appears you are overgeneralizing your personal experience.


wow you are really a nice person 
my mistake as a woman i know nothing about men got it 
enjoy that posters fake stories im sure she will have more for you to help with 
what i see about the men on this forum your really nice and im sorry these b s can fool you its not fair 
i respect you guys but your wrong


----------



## Boozoo (Oct 1, 2016)

newbiewpb said:


> ...why th h are you picking this person up again after they mention rape...





newbiewpb said:


> ...this is a tottal bs story oh and then i picked up the same guy really the one who was talking rape
> bull s ...it


scroll up and read the conversation again, she says more than once that on the second trip she didn't recognize the man until well into the ride...I see no reason to doubt this story.


----------



## Billys Bones (Oct 2, 2016)

newbiewpb said:


> she is lying no woman driver would not call the cops this is a tottal bs story oh and then i picked up the same guy really the one who was talking rape
> bull s ...it


From my own experience; that's clearly the route of a drunk pax that can't recall their own address and pretty much a normal drunk pax conversation. As a guy I would not have thought twice about it but I can see how it would be weird for a woman driver, but then I'm sober.


----------



## agtg (Jun 8, 2016)

newbiewpb said:


> wowza you really are nice
> i feel bad for you
> im going to exit now sir
> have a good night


Actually I am a pretty hardcore skeptic in all things uber around here. I do not put it past humanity to pull a stunt like it did with this woman.


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

Yeah, this is sexual predatory behaviour, definitely call the cops and report it to Uber. 


Get a CAM, for EVIDENCE.

Can't you work day shift?


----------



## bostonwolf (Mar 25, 2016)

BloNoUber said:


> I didn't know if I could do that since the ride was in the girl's name. I didn't want her rating etc to be affected by him.
> 
> Will take the remaining bits of your advice. Thanks!!


Not your problem. She put this person in your car, any rating hit is her responsibility, not yours.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

Oscar Levant said:


> Yeah, this is sexual predatory behaviour, definitely call the cops and report it to Uber.
> 
> Get a CAM, for EVIDENCE.
> 
> Can't you work day shift?


While I understand her concern, there's absolutely nothing this guy said or did that would warrant a visit from the police. Imagine this was anywhere else, and 911 gets a call...

"Yeah, I'm at a bar and a creepy drunk guy just told me I'm hot and asked for my number. And I told him to go away but he didn't want to go away! He's the same guy who was talking about rape last week."

"Yes mam! We'll be right there!"

Not.


----------



## agtg (Jun 8, 2016)

Coachman said:


> While I understand her concern, there's absolutely nothing this guy said or did that would warrant a visit from the police. Imagine this was anywhere else, and 911 gets a call...
> 
> "Yeah, I'm at a bar and a creepy drunk guy just told me I'm hot and asked for my number. And I told him to go away but he didn't want to go away! He's the same guy who was talking about rape last week."
> 
> ...


Not so, if the local cops have time they can run his stats and see if he is a repeat offender. Then they wod pay him a visit.

Otherwise, it would not hurt to file a report and get a paper trail started if this guy is a stalker. All a pax needs is yiur license ate number and some creepy friends who have access to dmv recirds to find out where a driver lives.


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

agtg said:


> Not so, if the local cops have time they can run his stats and see if he is a repeat offender. Then they wod pay him a visit.
> 
> Otherwise, it would not hurt to file a report and get a paper trail started if this guy is a stalker. All a pax needs is yiur license ate number and some creepy friends who have access to dmv recirds to find out where a driver lives.


Yeah, that's my thinking, get a police file going on the guy, it's the right thing to do.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

Oscar Levant said:


> Yeah, that's my thinking, get a police file going on the guy, it's the right thing to do.


What's the file going to say? Hit on an Uber driver? I don't think they start files for that.


----------



## Boozoo (Oct 1, 2016)

Coachman said:


> While I understand her concern, there's absolutely nothing this guy said or did that would warrant a visit from the police. Imagine this was anywhere else, and 911 gets a call...


nope...forget imagining this in any other place...when the police know you are on a lonely dark road alone with this creep in your car they WILL take interest. (gawd I HOPE they would take interest)


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

Boozoo said:


> nope...forget imagining this in any other place...when the police know you are on a lonely dark road alone with this creep in your car they WILL take interest. (gawd I HOPE they would take interest)


I suppose it depends on where you are and how busy the local police are. In my neighborhood the police will come when you call if you have no reason at all. But in many areas where I drive they're busy with actual crimes.


----------



## Leo. (Dec 27, 2015)

Wew gal what a story.... the odometer was clearly a sign something was odd. Be grateful the angels or God Himself kept you safe. It might be time for you to quit driving during the night. Your life is more precious than money imo.


----------



## Kayla J. Modschiedler (Oct 20, 2016)

I have a tactical pen and pepper spray since Uber allows non lethal weapons but get training on how to use them for your own safety. I've also got training in Self defense from my time in the navy highly recommend it! A lot of serial killers came from the Midwest and I'm not a statistic


----------



## agtg (Jun 8, 2016)

newbiewpb said:


> i call bullshit
> im a female and have had disgusting creeps ride why th h are you picking this person up again after they mention rape
> what the blank i cant believe this
> why didnt you call the cops
> ...


Perhaps you are suspicious because of her username? It does appear to be an irony, but what purpise to troll such a story? the scanario is likely enough that we seem to have a monthly revist with a new thread where either the driver is asked, or the driver asks.


----------



## BloNoUber (Jul 5, 2016)

Coachman said:


> So after reading all the responses here, what would you have done different, if anything?


Definitely I would listen to my intuition a bit more. I usually pass gut feelings off as paranoia, but it's not really worth it overall. Better to be safe than sorry. Also no more starting rides without destinations.



newbiewpb said:


> i call bullshit
> im a female and have had disgusting creeps ride why th h are you picking this person up again after they mention rape
> what the blank i cant believe this
> why didnt you call the cops
> ...


Because I didn't know it was the same person and it was from a completely different location across town. The last time was under the girl's name and I had no way of remembering a face I saw once from a few weeks ago. I didn't involve the police because it wasn't a direct threat. I saw it as an isolated creepy question.

And honestly I have no idea what you think I would gain from lying about this situation? I was uncomfortable and felt genuinely in danger so I asked for advice on avoiding it in the future. There's no reason for you to jump on my thread and be a dick.



newbiewpb said:


> also why didnt you end the first creepy rape jking off talking ride
> this whole fake story making me sick


Because he said that literally 2 seconds before getting out of the car.



Oscar Levant said:


> Yeah, this is sexual predatory behaviour, definitely call the cops and report it to Uber.
> 
> Get a CAM, for EVIDENCE.
> 
> Can't you work day shift?


Reported it. Did cam research. Can't work day shift because I have an 8-5  I'm retiring after New Years though since I'll be moving out of the country.



agtg said:


> Perhaps you are suspicious because of her username? It does appear to be an irony, but what purpise to troll such a story? the scanario is likely enough that we seem to have a monthly revist with a new thread where either the driver is asked, or the driver asks.


BloNo is the short form of BLOomington-NOrmal. It's what a lot of locals call it lol


----------



## Billys Bones (Oct 2, 2016)

agtg said:


> Perhaps you are suspicious because of her username?


 LOL!


----------



## terrifiedanimal (Jun 22, 2016)

KNOW YOUR RIGHTS - Street Harassment and the Law

http://www.stopstreetharassment.org...ourRights-StreetHarassmentandtheLaw-20131.pdf

Harassment laws for Illinois begin on page 90 of the above linked document. According to what I've read, it seems that you have grounds for making a police report and a report to Uber.

He was NOT "flirting" with you, nor was he simply "hitting on you". His actions were contrived and you were intentionally made to feel uncomfortable, right from the beginning of your first encounter with this individual. His actions should not go unreported. A complete banning from Uber and a nice talk with the police might go a long way in convincing this piece of human filth to stop intimidating and bullying hard working folks while they are trying to earn a living in an already difficult and sometimes unsafe occupation.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

terrifiedanimal said:


> KNOW YOUR RIGHTS - Street Harassment and the Law
> 
> http://www.stopstreetharassment.org...ourRights-StreetHarassmentandtheLaw-20131.pdf
> 
> Harassment laws for Illinois begin on page 90 of the above linked document. According to what I've read, it seems that you have grounds for making a police report and a report to Uber.


Which act by the rider do you believe constitutes harassment under Illinois statutes?

If there's any case at all to be made against him it would probably be public intoxication.


----------



## agtg (Jun 8, 2016)

Coachman said:


> Which act by the rider do you believe constitutes harassment under Illinois statutes?
> 
> If there's any case at all to be made against him it would probably be public intoxication.


I really can't believe your contrarian ways. Do you fancy yourself a defender of the corrupt and perverse?


----------



## terrifiedanimal (Jun 22, 2016)

Coachman said:


> Which act by the rider do you believe constitutes harassment under Illinois statutes?
> 
> If there's any case at all to be made against him it would probably be public intoxication.


So, you think it's A-OK to talk to a total stranger about "murdering each other while masturbating" and then look that stranger in the eyes and ask if she's "afraid of being raped"? Then to repeatedly solicit an illegal act of prostitution from said stranger and then refuse to get out of the car and to demand a phone number and to continuously ask how much the driver would charge for sex whilst hinting that you intend to stalk them by ordering their vehicle on an exclusive basis?

You must be a lot of fun to be around at parties and other events where folks of the opposite sex come into contact with one another.

The passenger intentionally menaced the driver, that much should be clear to any normal individual. A passenger soliciting illegal acts of prostitution and refusing to leave whilst repeatedly making lewd suggestions is a pretty accurate description of what occurred there in the OP's vehicle.

Usually, I'm pretty f'ing far from being a male feminist, and I don't know if what that passenger did was exactly illegal, but the police would probably be happy to have a chat with him about the legality of soliciting acts of prostitution from an innocent and total stranger. Also, it is illegal to sexually pester people and to make unwanted sexual advances while they're at work. Most of us would agree that making an honest living without having to fend off some demented, drooling and masturbating bully should be a basic human right. Most of us, but apparently, not all of us...


----------



## DriverX (Aug 5, 2015)

Well with only 2 months to go,why not quit while your ahead. or get some wasp spray and keep those tips coming! The crap I've dealt with from actually handsy women is just as bad but probably not as scary and they DONT TIP. THat guys a pr*k obviously, and you were able to report him the second time, but he didn't physically touch you right? he just made you uncomfortable which isn't ok,but not exactly unexpected. A holes make me uncomfortable all the time, and a weapon is just as deadly in the hands of a woman as a man and I don't know what these people have on them anymore than you do. We are all very vulnerable regardless of gender and we roll the dice on every trip, it's part of the gig and whats important is that risk be evaluated by drivers and compensated for appropriately.

I took no rides after midnight last night because there was no surge over 2x. Saturday night pax should be paying a premium regardless of demand. as should rush hour pax or holiday pax.

22ft range and sticks to your pax face real good. this will stop them and not fill your car with pepper or mace fumes.












BloNoUber said:


> A few weeks ago I had a weird one - Three people enter the car, two students (male and female) and one male mid-thirties. All of them are talking about murdering each other while masturbating. The students got out first. Then I dropped the older man home to his wife and three daughters. He had me drop him off down the street. Looked me in the eye and asked if I had ever been afraid of being raped. In itself, not a creepy question, but the way he said it I got all the heebie jeebies. Tipped $10.
> 
> Last night I got him again. Didn't recognize him at first. He was super drunk and said he didn't know his house address. Whatevs, maybe he had just moved. He said he would direct me. Then he said he remembered me, he felt attached to me, he wanted my number to specifically request me, I was the only 'hot' driver he'd ever had. Eww. He basically made me drive in circles and asked me multiple times to pull over and 'service' him or how much I charge for 'services'.
> 
> ...


----------



## Billys Bones (Oct 2, 2016)

DriverX said:


> Well with only 2 months to go,why not quit while your ahead. or get some wasp spray and keep those tips coming! The crap I've dealt with from actually handsy women is just as bad but probably not as scary and they DONT TIP. THat guys a pr*k obviously, and you were able to report him the second time, but he didn't physically touch you right? he just made you uncomfortable which isn't ok,but not exactly unexpected. A holes make me uncomfortable all the time, and a weapon is just as deadly in the hands of a woman as a man and I don't know what these people have on them anymore than you do. We are all very vulnerable regardless of gender and we roll the dice on every trip, it's part of the gig and whats important is that risk be evaluated by drivers and compensated for appropriately.
> 
> I took no rides after midnight last night because there was no surge over 2x. Saturday night pax should be paying a premium regardless of demand. as should rush hour pax or holiday pax.
> 
> 22ft range and sticks to your pax face real good. this will stop them and not fill your car with pepper or mace fumes.


This stuff is no joke. Do to a breeze I accidentally got a tiny little back spray in my eyes while spraying an actual wasp nest. Thought my eyes were going to be permanently damaged. In the eyes and face this stuff will completely change their attitude.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

agtg said:


> I really can't believe your contrarian ways. Do you fancy yourself a defender of the corrupt and perverse?


I think there's a big difference between being a rude drunk and a sexual predator or stalker as he's been described by some posters here. I don't think that's defending anybody or anything. I've had plenty of drunks in my car. I know the kind of talk they are capable of.

Btw, I make lots of non-contrarian posts. You don't reply to those.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

terrifiedanimal said:


> So, you think it's A-OK to talk to a total stranger about "murdering each other while masturbating" and then look that stranger in the eyes and ask if she's "afraid of being raped"?..


Show me where I ever said it was A-OK.


----------



## Boozoo (Oct 1, 2016)

this encourages me!  next time I want to assault or threaten a vulnerable person I will just claim I am drunk, and I get a pass


----------



## agtg (Jun 8, 2016)

crazy916 said:


> Beanies and oversized geek glasses. Now we are talking.


This is so true. The world is so shallow and perverted.


----------



## agtg (Jun 8, 2016)

Coachman said:


> I think there's a big difference between being a rude drunk and a sexual predator or stalker as he's been described by some posters here. I don't think that's defending anybody or anything. I've had plenty of drunks in my car. I know the kind of talk they are capable of.
> 
> Btw, I make lots of non-contrarian posts. You don't reply to those.


While _some_ drunk people can say something perverted, all perverts say perverted things. It's a red flag, is all, and since he's now a two-timer in saying perverted things, he's even more likely to be a pervert.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

I had a drunk guy who was talking about getting violent. That was a concern. He didn't threaten me directly. I made the judgment call to finish the ride. So if I had called the police in that case what would I have reported? I had a rider who was talking about violence and it made me uncomfortable? I want you to start a file on him? What would be the point? I think the reasonable thing to do once the person is out of your car and the ride is over is to contact Uber and report the behavior. Request not to be matched with him again. Not that they'll do anything.


----------



## SunnySonya (Oct 18, 2016)

Since when is asking someone "Have you ever been afraid of being raped" being hit on?
Seriously, which one of you guys thinks this is hitting on a girl?? 
C'mon...step up and own it. 
This gal is ready to rip you a new one


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

SunnySonya said:


> Since when is asking someone "Have you ever been afraid of being raped" being hit on?
> Seriously, which one of you guys thinks this is hitting on a girl??
> C'mon...step up and own it.
> This gal is ready to rip you a new one


The OP makes it clear that there were two rides. In the first he asked her about rape. In the second he told her she was hot and that he wanted her to pull over for sex. Clearly the "hit on" comment was meant for the second ride.


----------



## SunnySonya (Oct 18, 2016)

Coachman said:


> The OP makes it clear that there were two rides. In the first he asked her about rape. In the second he told her she was hot and that he wanted her to pull over for sex. Clearly the "hit on" comment was meant for the second ride.


Coachman, the fact that you are splitting hairs over this gross human being's first ride and second.....says an awful lot about you.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

SunnySonya said:


> Coachman, the fact that you are splitting hairs over this gross human being's first ride and second.....says an awful lot about you.


She came to the board and asked for opinions from drivers. You can say "Oh my god that's horrible" or you can examine the situation and make reasoned comments about it. You can underestimate the danger of the situation or overestimate it. Or look at it for what it was. A drunk guy with a bad mouth who made her feel uncomfortable. I don't think it helps women drivers here to lead them to believe that the drunk in their back seat is likely a predator or a stalker, do you?


----------



## agtg (Jun 8, 2016)

Coachman said:


> I had a drunk guy who was talking about getting violent. That was a concern. He didn't threaten me directly. I made the judgment call to finish the ride. So if I had called the police in that case what would I have reported? I had a rider who was talking about violence and it made me uncomfortable? I want you to start a file on him? What would be the point? I think the reasonable thing to do once the person is out of your car and the ride is over is to contact Uber and report the behavior. Request not to be matched with him again. Not that they'll do anything.


I agree that people should not freak out about sloppy drunks who are obviously easy to handle. We've all seen them. They're harmless. This guy, however, was obviously articulate enough to convey a perverted threat the first time, and went out of his way to get her to drive him again. Even if he was sloppy drunk, the whole scenario sounds like this guy has got bad intent.


----------



## truecrimson (Oct 22, 2016)

How is it possible to request the same drive again?

Other than that my only advice would violate Ubers rules.


----------



## SunnySonya (Oct 18, 2016)

Coachman said:


> She came to the board and asked for opinions from drivers. You can say "Oh my god that's horrible" or you can examine the situation and make reasoned comments about it. You can underestimate the danger of the situation or overestimate it. Or look at it for what it was. A drunk guy with a bad mouth who made her feel uncomfortable. I don't think it helps women drivers here to lead them to believe that the drunk in their back seat is likely a predator or a stalker, do you?


.....said the man....


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

agtg said:


> I agree that people should not freak out about sloppy drunks who are obviously easy to handle. We've all seen them. They're harmless. This guy, however, was obviously articulate enough to convey a perverted threat the first time, and went out of his way to get her to drive him again. Even if he was sloppy drunk, the whole scenario sounds like this guy has got bad intent.


He doesn't sound like a good guy, no.


----------



## terrifiedanimal (Jun 22, 2016)

SunnySonya said:


> Since when is asking someone "Have you ever been afraid of being raped" being hit on?
> Seriously, which one of you guys thinks this is hitting on a girl??
> C'mon...step up and own it.
> This gal is ready to rip you a new one


Not only that, but he asked her how much she would charge him for sex. Repeatedly. Any guy who sees this as innocent flirting needs to turn in his man card.


----------



## Kevin4163 (May 22, 2016)

BloNoUber said:


> ...Also no more starting rides without destinations...


Does anyone know why Uber even allows pax to submit a ride request without entering a destination? Seems like such an easy and obvious fix. Just make it a required field before their request is processed. What am I missing?


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

wk1102 said:


> Again, it is* NOT *against the terms of service as clearly stated.
> 
> You can, pick up a rider who has had their ride ordered by someone else. I've done hundreds of rides in this fashion. It's practically a daily occurrence. There is nothing wrong with doing so. You can also pick up a group of four, drop the account holder first and the other three at different locations, this is *not *against the terms of service.
> 
> If you do not feel comfortable doing it, dont. Just stop spreading misinformation.


So if an 18 year old person wants to order a ride for their 16 year old significant other, that's within the TOS?


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

Demon said:


> So if an 18 year old person wants to order a ride for their 16 year old significant other, that's within the TOS?


No, it clearly states in the tos no one under 18 without an adult. (Someone 18 or over)


----------



## BloNoUber (Jul 5, 2016)

agtg said:


> I agree that people should not freak out about sloppy drunks who are obviously easy to handle. We've all seen them. They're harmless. This guy, however, was obviously articulate enough to convey a perverted threat the first time, and went out of his way to get her to drive him again. Even if he was sloppy drunk, the whole scenario sounds like this guy has got bad intent.





truecrimson said:


> How is it possible to request the same drive again?
> 
> Other than that my only advice would violate Ubers rules.


It was by chance. As far as I know there is no way to request a specific driver, especially not in this market. We don't have Uber Eats or even Uber XL. There are only a little over 100,000 people here.


----------



## Boozoo (Oct 1, 2016)

tangent: Normal seems like such an ab-normal name for a town


----------



## Stray cat (May 28, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> They can't arrest him. But he will be on their radar. If any unsolved murder or sex offense occurs, they should look at him.


They can arrest him for solicitation to commit prostitution, a misdemeanor. It's illegal (except maybe in parts of Nevada) to offer money for sex.

However, a warning may be best, considering she will be moving to another country soon anyway and unavailable to testify.


----------



## DriverX (Aug 5, 2015)

Coachman said:


> I think there's a big difference between being a rude drunk and a sexual predator or stalker as he's been described by some posters here.


Similar to the difference between a Presidential Candidate and a sex predator these days.


----------



## DriverX (Aug 5, 2015)

Boozoo said:


> this encourages me! next time I want to assault or threaten a vulnerable person I will just claim I am drunk, and I get a pass


Just claim you're a celebrity. You'll have all Red Americans supporting you.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Stray cat said:


> They can arrest him for solicitation to commit prostitution, a misdemeanor. It's illegal (except maybe in parts of Nevada) to offer money for sex.
> 
> However, a warning may be best, considering she will be moving to another country soon anyway and unavailable to testify.


Also,for the courts ,it becomes a he said she said situation. No prosecutor would touch.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

DriverX said:


> Just claim you're a celebrity. You'll have all Red Americans supporting you.


Like Bill Clinton ?


----------



## DriverX (Aug 5, 2015)

yea, that's who I'm talking about...... the non-candidate with no video/audio evidence of him claiming to "grab them by the puss*"

what's wrong need more sugar for your red kool-aid. It's not tasting so sweet anymore isit?


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

DriverX said:


> yea, that's who I'm talking about...... the non-candidate with no video/audio evidence of him claiming to "grab them by the puss*"
> 
> what's wrong need more sugar for your red kool-aid. It's not tasting so sweet anymore isit?


Allegations that were all shot down. With no DNA enhanced dresses.
Imagine if Ms. Lewinsky had become enraged at the denials and had claimed " Rape" with DNA evidence !
That President could have Greatly Compromised America !
It's all in the judgement.


----------



## DriverX (Aug 5, 2015)

tohunt4me said:


> Allegations that were all shot down. With no DNA enhanced dresses.
> Imagine if Ms. Lewinsky had become enraged at the denials and had claimed " Rape" with DNA evidence !
> That President could have Greatly Compromised America !
> It's all in the judgement.


WTF are you talking about. Monica was a ready willing and able partner. She never claimed rape becasue it didn't happen. THey got freaky deaky in the Oral office probably like most of the POTUS have since it was built. big effing deal, the GOPP had no business investigating any of it because the charges were brought on hear-say from the witch who had a grudge and axe to grind and was being directed by the RNCs smear campaign.

Your people made using someones sex life as character assassination an acceptable tool. THe GOPPs chickens have come home to roost.

you deserve every bit of it and are going to lose for it. LOL They impeached Bill, true, but not until he was done with his SECOND term in office.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

DriverX said:


> WTF are you talking about. Monica was a ready willing and able partner. She never claimed rape becasue it didn't happen. THey got freaky deaky in the Oral office probably like most of the POTUS have since it was built. big effing deal, the GOPP had no business investigating any of it because the charges were brought on hear-say from the witch who had a grudge and axe to grind and was being directed by the RNCs smear campaign.
> 
> Your people made using someones sex life as character assassination an acceptable tool. THe GOPPs chickens have come home to roost.
> 
> you deserve every bit of it and are going to lose for it. LOL They impeached Bill, true, but not until he was done with his SECOND term in office.


Because justice was blockaded it took until the end of a 2nd administration.
Reminds me of 30,000 disappearing E mails,the way Justice WS Stonewalled both Then & Now.


----------



## DriverX (Aug 5, 2015)

LOL, your still butt hurt over something that happened 16 years ago. You people tried every dirt bag trick in the book to take him down and failed. Now your mad that Hillz isdoing it to your boy. frankly I find the whole thing HYSTERICAL


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

DriverX said:


> LOL, your still butt hurt over something that happened 16 years ago. You people tried every dirt bag trick in the book to take him down and failed. Now your mad that Hillz isdoing it to your boy. frankly I find the whole thing HYSTERICAL


----------



## DriverX (Aug 5, 2015)

DonCon is getting so bent over the desk right now it's almost degrading, no wait it is degrading. Hillz gently loosened him up in the first couple debates but that last one, she really laid into. By the end she was giving him the PILE DRIVER. It was totally degrading. Rich, silver spoon fed A holes, who go around sex harassing women becasue they can get a way with it, should feel ashamed and used like a piece of meat, sorta like their victims.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

DriverX said:


> DonCon is getting so bent over the desk right now it's almost degrading, no wait it is degrading. Hillz gently loosened him up in the first couple debates but that last one, she really laid into. By the end she was giving him the PILE DRIVER. it's was degrading really, Rich, silver spoon fed A holes, who go around sex harassing women becasue they can get a way with it, should feel ashamed and used like a piece of meat, sorta like there victims.


Hillary is a Globalist Tool.
Learn to speak Spanish my friend.
George Soros wants no borders.


----------



## DriverX (Aug 5, 2015)

Get a lap top and an high speed ISP! Anyone who exclusively uses a phone to browse the internet and use screeners to make points is suspect of living in their car or perhaps a shed in their moms backyard.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

DriverX said:


> Get a lap top and an high speed ISP! Anyone who exclusively uses a phone to browse the internet and use screeners to make points is suspect of living in their car or perhaps a shed in their moms backyard.


Globalist consumption of individuals wealth has forced Many to live in cars. Those who are not subsidised by a Globalist Nanny State.
So what if I WERE LIVING IN A CAR ? I am sure Hillary would tax that way also.


----------



## El Janitor (Feb 22, 2016)

BloNoUber said:


> A few weeks ago I had a weird one - Three people enter the car, two students (male and female) and one male mid-thirties. All of them are talking about murdering each other while masturbating. The students got out first. Then I dropped the older man home to his wife and three daughters. He had me drop him off down the street. Looked me in the eye and asked if I had ever been afraid of being raped. In itself, not a creepy question, but the way he said it I got all the heebie jeebies. Tipped $10.
> 
> Last night I got him again. Didn't recognize him at first. He was super drunk and said he didn't know his house address. Whatevs, maybe he had just moved. He said he would direct me. Then he said he remembered me, he felt attached to me, he wanted my number to specifically request me, I was the only 'hot' driver he'd ever had. Eww. He basically made me drive in circles and asked me multiple times to pull over and 'service' him or how much I charge for 'services'.
> 
> ...


Late night driving you're going to get the drunks, addicts, pimps, escorts, drug dealers, obnoxious drunk and wasted college kids, and the ones who hang out at Dennys at 2 Am till sunrise. Well for the most part it would seem that when someone requests a ride it's linked to an account, that has a credit card linked to that. So it's safe to say whichever idiot want's to have legal problems because they lost their common sense and did something stupid should be ready for that possibility. If someone gets in your car , or approaches you you just ask, "are you" ( the rider it says I'm supposed to pick up")? I know that most people don't consider this to be their dream job. " and no amount of money $3.50- $20.00 is worth your safety.

Day time is usually a bit better, it's students, and people needing rides to appointments, and work etc, with the occasional odd ball here and there. The freaks come out at night, sorry but they do, and now they have inexpensive private taxi service to go do whatever they need to do. So you know if you feel uncomfortable and you insist on working nights here's a few pointers for your own safety.

* Make sure the doors are locked and all windows are rolled up when you pull up.
• When your ping a ling passenger approaches the car leave the windows rolled up except the front passenger. Roll that one down a few inches ( like 3 max) so you can hear them and see their face clearly and ask who they are.
• If they match the photo, and who they say they are then count how many other passengers are there and then you can let them in if you feel comfortable.
• If you don't like the looks of the person you are picking up you can, cancel the ride and drive off. It's not that bad to cancel a ride, they can get another Uber cab.
• Sit down and Google map every police station in your geographical location and know how to get to them. Take time during the day learning where they are. Get the numbers for the front desk for each police station, and remember 911 on speed dial.
• Last ditch attempt if you're being assaulted GAS GAS GAS!!!! you're behind teh wheel of a car, but it can also be used as a weapon, in this case self defense tool of survival. put a bag over my head, or gram me, etc etc. Guess what it's your time to die sicko my style karmas a *****!
( foot on the brake not car in park) people cant hold onto you when they're flailing around the back seat as the car spins wildly and tosses them around, oh and someone will probably hear all of this and call 911.
• Don't be a victim, take control in every situation or die trying.
• Don't drive at night, drive during the day.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

El Janitor said:


> Late night driving you're going to get the drunks, addicts, pimps, escorts, drug dealers, obnoxious drunk and wasted college kids, and the ones who hang out at Dennys at 2 Am till sunrise. Well for the most part it would seem that when someone requests a ride it's linked to an account, that has a credit card linked to that. So it's safe to say whichever idiot want's to have legal problems because they lost their common sense and did something stupid should be ready for that possibility. If someone gets in your car , or approaches you you just ask, "are you" ( the rider it says I'm supposed to pick up")? I know that most people don't consider this to be their dream job. " and no amount of money $3.50- $20.00 is worth your safety.
> 
> Day time is usually a bit better, it's students, and people needing rides to appointments, and work etc, with the occasional odd ball here and there. The freaks come out at night, sorry but they do, and now they have inexpensive private taxi service to go do whatever they need to do. So you know if you feel uncomfortable and you insist on working nights here's a few pointers for your own safety.
> 
> ...


Exactly. Your fighting weight is 2 tons inside the car. 150-200 lbs outside.


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

I dont unlock my door until I get a good look at the Pax and make sure I am comfortable.


----------



## Boozoo (Oct 1, 2016)

Also doesn't hurt to pay attention to what's happening in the back ground...if the pax gets me to open the door I dont' want his crew jumping up from around the corner to jam my car...


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

Coachman said:


> What's the file going to say? Hit on an Uber driver? I don't think they start files for that.


Cops file reports on all of the calls, as far as I know. Also if somebody else calls more added to the file, so if and when they do a serious crime they'll have all this pattern of behavior stuff to make it easier to indict the person.


----------



## Red Leader (Sep 4, 2016)

zordac said:


> How did you know he had three daughters? If it were me I would give the info of what he did to his wife or one of his three daughters.


Bad idea.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

Oscar Levant said:


> Cops file reports on all of the calls, as far as I know. Also if somebody else calls more added to the file, so if and when they do a serious crime they'll have all this pattern of behavior stuff to make it easier to indict the person.


So she drops the guy off then calls the cops. They either come out or take her report over the phone.

What's his name?
John.
John what?
I don't know. I dropped him off at 123 Main St.
Is that his house?
I don't know.
Do you have his phone number?
No. You need to contact Uber.

You see where this is going? You think they're going to do a whole investigation on this? There was no threat. There was no assault. Just a drunk guy behaving badly. If they spend any time pursuing this its only because it's a very very slow night.


----------



## Athena (Oct 24, 2016)

I was told last week by a Client last week, who is a Ramsey County Sheriff, don't bother with a stun gun because some people are immune and also the probes don't always penetrate the clothing of the intended person.


----------



## VegasR (Oct 18, 2016)

I agree that there's probably very little the police would or could do, especially after the fact. 

However, it would not hurt to involve them immediately. One option might be to pull in to a convenience store or some other place with people, claim you have a bathroom emergency, call the cops and then ask them to escort the man from your car. That way, there is contact between him and the police. He has a chance to say or do something stupid, which will result in a record. At least, he gets a well deserved scare and they will probably ask for and record his ID.

Even if the cops can't do much, in his mind, they are no involved in the situation between you and him. You can make your report to uber and he can make his. However messed up they might be, they ain't gonna come down against the female driver who was scared into calling the cops.


----------



## run26912 (Sep 23, 2015)

El Janitor said:


> Late night driving you're going to get the drunks, addicts, pimps, escorts, drug dealers, obnoxious drunk and wasted college kids, and the ones who hang out at Dennys at 2 Am till sunrise. Well for the most part it would seem that when someone requests a ride it's linked to an account, that has a credit card linked to that. So it's safe to say whichever idiot want's to have legal problems because they lost their common sense and did something stupid should be ready for that possibility. If someone gets in your car , or approaches you you just ask, "are you" ( the rider it says I'm supposed to pick up")? I know that most people don't consider this to be their dream job. " and no amount of money $3.50- $20.00 is worth your safety.
> 
> Day time is usually a bit better, it's students, and people needing rides to appointments, and work etc, with the occasional odd ball here and there. The freaks come out at night, sorry but they do, and now they have inexpensive private taxi service to go do whatever they need to do. So you know if you feel uncomfortable and you insist on working nights here's a few pointers for your own safety.
> 
> ...


Wow. With all that work, she won't ever have time to drive a passenger. Where do you get a photo of the passenger in the driver app for Uber? Match what photo?

This is why I don't take advice for a janitor...

BONG!!


----------



## run26912 (Sep 23, 2015)

VegasR said:


> I agree that there's probably very little the police would or could do, especially after the fact.
> 
> However, it would not hurt to involve them immediately. One option might be to pull in to a convenience store or some other place with people, claim you have a bathroom emergency, call the cops and then ask them to escort the man from your car. That way, there is contact between him and the police. He has a chance to say or do something stupid, which will result in a record. At least, he gets a well deserved scare and they will probably ask for and record his ID.
> 
> Even if the cops can't do much, in his mind, they are no involved in the situation between you and him. You can make your report to uber and he can make his. However messed up they might be, they ain't gonna come down against the female driver who was scared into calling the cops.


Meanwhile... she misses out on the surge.

BONG!!


----------



## Red Leader (Sep 4, 2016)

I'm still trying to figure out what crime he committed.


----------



## MrsUberJax (Sep 2, 2014)

I would have jumped out of the car and pounded on the door to his cute little house until his wife came out.. then I would have told her everything he had said and done while he was in my car. I'd have video evidence to boot. When they don't get out after you ask them - you step away from the vehicle if you must and call police. You'll see how fast they get out of that damn car. Son of a *****, carry wasp spray honey, doesn't fog up the car, shoots long straight shots of poison.... no freaking way. I'd report his ass to Uber as you did and had he done much more, I'd be filing a criminal complaint.


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

agtg said:


> Ok, but that's against Uber's TOS and that means you are no longer operating under their insurance. We know Uber doesn't care if drivers operate outside of the TOS. That let's them off the hook for liability. I'm not willing to do that.


Neither are accurate. just so you know.

Uber allows the account holder to use their account for giving other people rides, they just can't allow others access to their account.

The insurance ends when the last pax exits. It's on the certificate.


----------



## caesar17 (Sep 16, 2016)

BloNoUber said:


> I didn't know if I could do that since the ride was in the girl's name. I didn't want her rating etc to be affected by him.
> 
> Will take the remaining bits of your advice. Thanks!!


You really need to be more protective of yourself, and not care about that girl's rating. It was her account the led to the issue.

I hope you have not had any issues since this.


----------



## Magnolia (Sep 16, 2016)

I made the decision to stop driving at midnight a month or two ago and have not regretted it since. Creepy things were happening way too frequently after midnight and really it's only a matter of time until you're paired with that one guy who won't stop.


----------



## Mean_Judge (Jan 14, 2015)

If you dropped him off a night before,. how come you couldn`t even remember at least the street ?. My guess you took advantage of 3x surge and was doing all this laps on purpose. If he offered you have sex first time why you didnt kick him out right away and keep driving ? This story is BS>,


----------



## BloNoUber (Jul 5, 2016)

caesar17 said:


> You really need to be more protective of yourself, and not care about that girl's rating. It was her account the led to the issue.
> 
> I hope you have not had any issues since this.


Good point. I just didn't want to screw her over. Nope. None before and none after. It's a small place so I didn't have many qualms about driving late until recently.



Mean_Judge said:


> If you dropped him off a night before,. how come you couldn`t even remember at least the street ?. My guess you took advantage of 3x surge and was doing all this laps on purpose. If he offered you have sex first time why you didnt kick him out right away and keep driving ? This story is BS>,


Not the night before, a few weeks prior. He didn't enter a destination so there was no way of putting two and two together. I have a day job, I don't need to cheat someone to make ends meet. Also he would have stopped me? Who willingly allows someone to drive in circles? I don't need to defend myself to you. I have literally nothing to gain from lying about this. I sought advice and received it. Not sure what your problem is. Maybe read the full post in the future.


----------

